# Milenium pro slide catch spring problem



## Jimdigriz (Mar 19, 2010)

I recently purchased a polymer milenium pro. I'm in love with this gun, the recoil is like you're shooting a roman candle, and the acuracy is dead on. Recently, I dissasembled the slide in order to clean it. When trying to put the dissasembaly pin back in however, the slide catch spring somehow (and I don't know how) popped out. 

I've scoured the internet for sollutions on how to put this back in, to no avail. Hopefully a member from this forum can give me detailed instructions on how to get the thing back in. The gun will still fire and operate without it, the only problem is each time the slide goes back the pin comes out a little more. If I ever had to fire the thing without the slide catch spring I'd be terrified of the thing backfiring, so I really need a fix asap! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Click on: http://stevespages.com/ipb-taurus-pt145.html
(No, I'm not that Steve.)
_The following is pure conjecture, as I have never taken one of these guns apart._ I am going by the parts drawing I linked to, above.
The slide catch spring (#20) has a round bend and two legs. One leg has a little prong.
The round bend goes toward the front of the gun. The leg without the prong is at the top, and presses upward against an inward-facing projection* at the top of the slide catch (#23). The leg with the little prong is at the bottom, and the prong goes into a hole in the metal frame (#29). The spring may have to go between the slide catch and the metal frame, so the slide catch may have to come off before the spring can be replaced*.

*This is where the conjecture comes in. The spring (#20) may actually go between the plastic grip-frame (#34) and the metal frame (#29), and lie on the outside of the slide catch (#23). In that case, the spring leg without the prong probably presses upward against the thumb-piece of the slide catch.


----------



## Jimdigriz (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you ^

I really hate to seem needy and incompetent but then again I kind of am lol. Is there anyway I could get a diagram or picture with these instructions? I mean I already have all the blow out pictures so what i'm looking for at this point is someone who owns the gun and can actually show me, step by step. That would be awesome. I really want to avoid going to a gun smithy, but if I have to I will; however I have faith in the members of this forum to give me a detailed, diagrammed description of sorts. Thanks again!


----------

